
Game Boy SoC (DMG-CPU) reverse-engineered from the die photos - t0mek
https://github.com/furrtek/DMG-CPU-Inside
======
dmitrygr
some of the undocumented things found here are used by some games, so it is
nice to know that the guesses everyone had about them were in fact correct!

------
panpanna
I love this!

Is there an explanation on how this was done? Would love to learn to do this.

